# 2005 2500HD 6.0L



## Mario (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi I am the market for a trailer and I've been looking at a 26' Toy Hauler, here are the specs on it;

*26' Toy Hauler:*
10,400 lbs GVWR
7,600 lbs UVW
1857 lbs CCC
800 lbs at the hitch

and here are the specs on my truck,

*2005 2500HD 6.0L:*
10,100 lbs Max. trailer weight
16,000 lbs GCWR
9,200 lbs GVWR
3,606 lbs Payload
5,594 lbs Curb Weights

I guess where I am getting confused on is the Max. trailer weight for the truck is 10,100 and the GVWR is 9,200 this puts it at 19,300 lbs but the GCWR is 16,000 lbs. Can anyone help me out and shed some light on this and let me know if this will work?

Thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 30, 2006)

2005 2500HD 6.0L

Hello and welcome to the forum.  First of all, your engine is a 6.6L.  Someone else has the 6.0 and we don't need to go there.

Your truck will certainly tow the trailer you are talking about.  The empty weight is 7,600 lb.  Your truck can tow 10,100 lb. according to the rating from GM.  The trailer can carry 10,400 on it's axles.  The unit vehicle weight (UVW) is 7,600, the cargo carrying capacity (CCC) is 1,857.  That only adds up to 9,457.  

It is not easy to figure it out sometime because the truck makers and trailer makers don't talk to each other.  Also, that tow rating is for the rear hitch mostly because of the hitch itself.  Your truck is rated to tow 15,700 lb. with a fifth wheel.  

I probably have not answered your question technically, but I own 2 of these trucks.  Don't worry, the truck will do much more than you are looking at.  To tow safely, invest in a load leveling hitch and sway control.


----------



## Mario (Mar 30, 2006)

2005 2500HD 6.0L

Thanks for the excellent response.
I forgot to mention it is a Gasoline engine with 4.10 gears and the trailer will be Tongue Tow. I should be fine with that setup? :question: 

Mario


----------



## Mario (Mar 30, 2006)

2005 2500HD 6.0L

Sorry about the newbie questions but I just want to be for sure.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 1, 2006)

2005 2500HD 6.0L

Sorry, I thought you had a Diesel engine.  6.0 is correct for gas.  A friend of mine has a truck like yours and is towing a 9,600lb. fifth wheel with ease.  Yes, I think you can tow your toy hauler fine.  On Monday I could look up the rating for your truck if you want me to.


----------



## Mario (Apr 1, 2006)

2005 2500HD 6.0L

I would really appreciate it if you can. Thanks for your help


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 3, 2006)

2005 2500HD 6.0L

I have a 2004 and a 2006 chart from GM.  The ratings are the same for your truck each year.  The max. trailer weight is 10,300lb.  Please do it responsibilly.  Get a load leveling hitch and sway control.

Have fun with your trailer if you decide to buy it.


----------



## hertig (Apr 4, 2006)

2005 2500HD 6.0L

I have that truck/engine from 2001, and it struggles getting about 6000 pounds of fifth wheel up a hill.  It will do it, but not quickly.  The truck is wonderful, but the engine is not the best for towing.  Perhaps they have improved the engine, but I tend to doubt it will pull a maxium load up a hill at highway speeds. It would seem that Diesel is the way to go for towing.

The 10100 max trailer weight is with NOTHING in the truck.  No accessories, no tools, no cargo, no passengers, no spare fluids, nothing except a 150 pound driver and a bit of fuel.  Everything you add to the truck, subtracts from the max trailer weight. 

So yes, it will tow that trailer, but it will be right at the 'legal' limit and if you load down the truck like we all tend to, you will likely be over (unless the trailer is lightly loaded).  And with only 1857 pounds of cargo carrying capacity, how likely is that?

Some formulas of interest.  Curb weight, Dry Weight and UVW are the same concept - how much the vehicle weighs 'empty'.  Cargo Carrying Capacity and Payload are the same concept - the maximum amount it can carry.  GVWR is the maximum the vehicle can weigh loaded.  So GVWR - Curb Weight = Payload (maximum).  Gross Combined Weight Rating is the maximum the tow vehicle and the towed load can be.  So GCWR >= Curb Weight + Actual Load + UVW + Actual Cargo.  It is a good idea to always assume that the Actual Cargo =  CCC even if you plan to run 'partially loaded', because very few of us can stick to that intention .    

By the way, be careful about UVW/Dry weight.  Although this is usually pretty accurate from the factory, it very seldom includes anything added by the dealer.  In a case where you are near any limit, it is a good idea to weigh the combination before making a final decision.

The limits specified are to protect the manufacturer from lawsuits, while attempting to be as attractive as possible to the prospective buyer.  You can and many do exceed one or more of the limits.  It may or may not cause your truck to break down or wear faster, but it will greatly increase your odds of having an CLI if you were to have an accident.  CLI?  That is 'Costly Legal Interaction'


----------

